# halloween buck & doe. how do i make my prizes spookier?



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Cover a prize in spider webs and spiders. 

Tape or Glue fake rubber snakes to the outside of a package. 

Mummify all of the money or one of the bills. Wrap the bill in dusty or bloody gauze (make sure the blood is dry first) 

Makle a bloody jello mold and place the money inside (especially the bloody heart or bloody Brain, keep the actual mold for next year)


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

For The Simpsons Basket: 
Use your crafting skills to alter a Box of Donuts. For example make Mummified Donuts (powdered sugar), or Chocolate Covered Poisoned Donuts, or cover plain donuts in blood with red food coloring and have Bloody Donuts. 

Make tombstones for a family member of the whole family (You can use paper or cardboard) 

Add radioactive ooze. Add a warning that the gift basket may cause cancer. 

Add Marge's centerfold from this month's playboy to the Simpsons basket. I grew up watching the Simpsons so the centerfield was creepy to me. 

Or add the evil monkey from their various episodes (I know Family Guy also has an evil money but the Simpsons had an evil monkey first).

Create obituaries for the family, photoshop crime scene pictures with the family, or create a fake newspaper story about the family's bloody crime spree. 

Include a bloody simpsons doll. Or add blood splatter clings to items in the Simpson's basket.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

You can also add rats, or bats to a box.

Add Blood Splatters to the box. 

Stab a fake bloody weapon through a box

Wrap the prize in a bloody towel. Or wrap a bloody weapon in a bloody towel and tie it to the box. (Tell them that they won the prize but have to dispose of some evidence for you first.)

Place evidence labels on the prizes. Or place the prizes in evidence bags. 

Place the prizes in carboard coffins. 

For the alcohol add spooky alcohol labels


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

P.S. I love your prizes. 


And what exactly is a buck and doe party? (Just a couple's party?)


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

buck and doe, guess thats a south western ontario tradition.

its just like a jack and jill (in the u.k.)
its a fund raiser of sorts and a good excuse to have a party.

close friends of mine are getting married. the buck and doe is a pre party.
theres usually games, gambling and alot of drinking. 

its a way for family and friends to show thier support of the up coming event.

heres what we got on the go.

got a back to the future delorian coming with the doc in tow. (for pictures) have a fortune teller, music, food and drinks.

we have a pinball machine (top score every hour gets a prize)
we have a hearts/anchor wheel, black jack,pumpkin bowling (with prizes for multiple strikes), gold fish racing (eves full of water, scare your gold fish to the finish line while blowing bubbles through a straw) nails in a coffin (least no. of hits with a hammer) and the usual raffles and door prizes (best costumes etc etc)and i'm sure theres others i'm forgetting.

ya pay to play. the bigger the prizes usually the more attention set game gets.
alot of the prizes were donated by family, friends and employers.

thanks for all the great idea's, i'll be using some for sure.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

You got me at Delorian ....

You Canadians really know how to party. I think it is time to contemplate a second home and dual citizenship. 

The party sounds amazing and I think everyone will have a lot of fun.


----------

